
The “head in the sand” mentality harms your inbound call flow - kimi
https://www.queuemetrics.com/blog/2017/04/24/Allison-Smith-IVR-Head_in_the_sand/?lid=H009
======
opus997
IVR stands for Interactive Voice Response, that is the menu you can navigate
with your phone keys.

~~~
kimi
That's correct - for non-telephony geeks :)

